
The Apache Software Foundation Announces Apache HAWQ as a Top-Level Project - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201808.mbox/%3C1535018445.244439.1483573136.21DE3ECB%40webmail.messagingengine.com%3E
======
based2
[http://hawq.apache.org/](http://hawq.apache.org/)

Apache Hadoop Native SQL. Advanced, MPP, elastic query engine and analytic
database for enterprises

